# What to mix with Lilac?



## TVivian (Jan 10, 2014)

Awhile ago I bought BB's lilac because of the great reviews, but I just don't like it! Any ideas on what I can I mix with it to make is less "grandmas perfume"?


----------



## lsg (Jan 10, 2014)

I just googled lilac fragrance oil and read the descriptions. Here is one that discusses the notes of a blend:

http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/lilac-lilies-fragrant-oil-p-1092.html


----------



## hlee (Jan 10, 2014)

I love that lilac and mix with Lily of the Valley.
 Might make it more grandma-y to you though .


----------



## jcatblum (Jan 10, 2014)

I have a bottle of Lilac as well (WSP). I have used it 2 times & like it, but not my kids.  I just google weird combos including oils I may have & I look for hits, this is what I got
 Lilac + Sex on the Beach
 Baby Powder + Lavender + Lilac
 Lilac + Lilies
 Lilac + Orange
 Lilac + Orange + Jasmine
 Also saw Lilac + Spice ----- just not sure what spice would be????


----------



## TVivian (Jan 10, 2014)

I keep smelling it to see if it grows on me. I dislike it so much that I almost don't even want to try mixing and then waste ingredients and hate the soap. I think we need to have a SMF fragrance swap haha!


----------



## TVivian (Jan 10, 2014)

jcatblum said:


> I have a bottle of Lilac as well (WSP). I have used it 2 times & like it, but not my kids.  I just google weird combos including oils I may have & I look for hits, this is what I got
> Lilac + Sex on the Beach
> Baby Powder + Lavender + Lilac
> Lilac + Lilies
> ...




I hadn't even thought of some of those. .. I have powder, orange, jasmine, and lavender. I'll give them a try. Thanks


----------



## judymoody (Jan 10, 2014)

It's pretty nice in soap if you don't use too much - at 3% it's OK.

I'm not a floral person but I can bear this one.  My MIL loves it which reinforces your old lady comment.

To answer your question, why not try a citrus? Maybe lemon or orange or possibly lemongrass.  It would tone down the sweet floral notes a bit.


----------



## TVivian (Jan 10, 2014)

Your comment just made me giggle out loud Judy! Citrus sounds like it may be the way to go! I have lemongrass as well.


----------



## Ktaggard (Jan 10, 2014)

I love Lilac & Linen from Backwoods.  I am not a floral gal either!!!! But that one is great!! Here is the description: Delightful essence of spring lilac blossom and fresh sun dried linens. Floral green topnotes mellowed a soft, powdery, sweet musk. 
It really is an awesome combo.  I sell this like crazy!!!!


----------



## TinyVineyardSoaps (Jan 24, 2014)

Think about what naturally grows around lilacs...roses, peony, lavender maybe sage?


----------



## Lolly58 (Jan 24, 2014)

I mix mine with magnolia and freesia. Doesn't smell grandma to me, and its one of my best sellers in lotion bars and candles. I sell a lot of those to the 20-30 crowd


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 24, 2014)

Lilac and lavender is a good seller for me. I also do not like lilac fo alone and have not smelled B&B's lilac. I buy mine form soapsupplies.net


----------

